# Taurus Breaks Ground On New Bainbridge, Georgia Manufacturing Plant and HQ



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Taurus Breaks Ground On New Bainbridge, Georgia Manufacturing Plant and HQ - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It isn't gonna help 'em, unless they do something about their atrocious quality control.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It isn't gonna help 'em, unless that do something about their atrocious quality control.


Well it just may help them if they hire skilled people to manufacture them. That will cost them money and in turn they'll have to raise their prices on par with other manufacturers in order to stay afloat. After all why would you want to work for Taurus for a lower wage if you're a skilled conscientious worker when you can go work for Ruger or S&W for a better wage and benefits? Barring that they'll just have to use the cheapest materials possible as if they don't already to compensate for the higher labor costs. That's where I believe Taurus' problems lie.

The good news is that it will bring jobs to that area. If it's a depressed area that may determine the quality of the workforce that's available. In other word's some people may be willing to work for just about nothing just to have a job. Especially if the majority of the workforce have low wage low skilled jobs to begin with. Some companies will move to where they can find the cheapest labor possible and end up getting just what they pay for.

I used to work in manufacturing and the company I worked for did just that when they relocated to Appalachia for cheap labor costs. Just about everything they produced had to be done over, the company lost their reputation and went bankrupt 5 years later. I just thank God to this day that I didn't move with them. They offered me a job at half of what I was making and it was just not worth it. At least I got severance pay, had I gone with them I wouldn't have even gotten that because of the company going bankrupt. Some of my co-workers did, were SOL and stuck in Appalachia.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Glad to hear there getting the new plant started.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Gee! When it comes to firearms, between Glock and Taurus, Georgia will be able to claim spots on both lists ------- Top 10 firearms manufacturers and Worst 10 firearms manufacturers!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I think this could be good for Taurus. South Georgia / North Florida is not so devoid of skilled people. It's going to be pretty close to Tallahassee, the location of Florida State University for starters. There is also heavy farming equipment manufacturing and distribution there. Many of the people in that region have a strong Judaeo Christian work ethic. Yes, the cost of labor is less than many other parts of the country, but this is offset by a lower cost of living and less taxation. There is also a strong sense of liberty and personal freedom which can feed work ethic and company loyalty. If not squandered but handled well, all these things can be a big plus for a manufacturer. 

Add all the above to a better corporate climate offered by the state and local governments with lower taxation and less expensive fixed costs, and you can start to see why this might be a real winner for Taurus. Later, they may consider moving their customer service to that location and again benefit for all the above reasons. Those folks might make better CS agents than those in Miami. They might more easily identify with law abiding citizens who buy guns rather than some refuge from Venezuela or Haiti in Miami. 

If you consider BMW's move to the Greenville / Spartenburg part of South Carolina, you see the same type decisions being made for the same reasons. In the last two decades, that area has really been booming with other car companies, suppliers, material handlers, distributors, etc. Rather than declining, the quality score for BMW has increased. This at the same time as their costs have plummeted. Yet workers have gained in quality of living while the cost of living hasn't gone up much if at all. This is opposite to the way places like California, New York, Illinois, Massachusetts, etc. are operating where unions and the Democratic Party are supreme. 

In summary, I think this move should be good for Taurus. It's up to them to take advantage and make a better gun at a value price point then warrant it properly. Up their CS game as well.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure the new factory will produce some fine weapons and we will stand in line to buy them.:mrgreen:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad to see the jobs coming to that area. The economy there has been not so good for quite a while. Hopefully Taurus will use the savings to improve product quality. If not, i’m not buying one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I'm sure the new factory will produce some fine weapons and we will stand in line to buy them.:mrgreen:


Oh, I do love irony! :smt033


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think the new plant HQ is a wonderful idea. They'll need the extra room to store the defective guns people ship back.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

win231 said:


> I think the new plant HQ is a wonderful idea. They'll need the extra room to store the defective guns people ship back.


They should probably have a large area for a smelt furnace so they can just melt down the returns and make some new junk from the slag.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Where is the love ? :mrgreen:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Philco said:


> Where is the love ? :mrgreen:


"Cannon" has it all...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

In my opinion, Taurus has a few nice guns, but they have been in the game way to long to have the issues they have.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Good deal, I have had good success with Taurus myself, and the QC of my guns was excellent. That may not be the case now, I don't know for sure.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

They should make it 24 HR full service repair center.:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

That church sign made me laugh.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


>


Lol...that's just cold.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Better listen to God.


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

In spite of the haters that populate this site and others I recently bought a TX22. $250. My next door neighbor saw mine and bought one also. Very good value. She has had no issues. Sorry to say that I did. I have returned mine for service twice. Each time a ten day turn around. The first time the barrel was repl.aced. The second time it was the recoil spring. I don't know if any other adjustments were done. But I did have many issues. Each time service tested it with 32 rounds of CCI. No problems when testing. I have now had two trouble free visits to the range. 8 mags each visit. The pistol is fun to shoot. Fits my largish hands well and has a great trigger. Good sights get you good accuracy. While Taurus surely had a bad reputation for performance/service I am satisfied. I have been treated well. No question you could likely buy a better hand gun. But not at this price point. Tom in Buford, Georgia


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I


Tom Marshall said:


> In spite of the haters that populate this site and others I recently bought a TX22. $250. My next door neighbor saw mine and bought one also. Very good value. She has had no issues. Sorry to say that I did. I have returned mine for service twice. Each time a ten day turn around. The first time the barrel was repl.aced. The second time it was the recoil spring. I don't know if any other adjustments were done. But I did have many issues. Each time service tested it with 32 rounds of CCI. No problems when testing. I have now had two trouble free visits to the range. 8 mags each visit. The pistol is fun to shoot. Fits my largish hands well and has a great trigger. Good sights get you good accuracy. While Taurus surely had a bad reputation for performance/service I am satisfied. I have been treated well. *No question you could likely buy a better hand gun. But not at this price point. Tom in Buford, Georgia*



I am glad that you have had a relatively good experience with your TX22.
My standards with any gun or tool are not forgiving at all. I hate spending hard earned money on something that does not perform as advertised. It either works or it is gone.
I recently bought a Ruger EC9S fot $219 and it is 100% flawless after 200 rounds of various 9mm ammo using three different magazines. The gun is accurate, has an almost too nice trigger, (5lbs) and will soon be a candidate for EDC. 
Right now you can get s 9mm S&W Shield for $219 from Buds with a $50 rebate. 
Your price point argument doesn't convince me that it is a good deal.
Not a hater, just trying to live with reality.

GW


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

Are taurus pistols still crappy? I owned one many years ago but haven't touched one since. No one i know seems to own one. They sure are cheap, which i assume means they're still crappy...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They are improving by some reports. I am currently not shopping for what they are offering.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bobee said:


> Are taurus pistols still crappy? I owned one many years ago but haven't touched one since. No one i know seems to own one. They sure are cheap, which i assume means they're still crappy...


Well, it's not their engineering or designs, it's their application (manufacturing/QC) that seems to plague them. I do have to admit though, I have a G2C (others I know do to), that has been great. I also have one of their Beretta clones, the PT92, that runs great as well.

Hopefully, with a different "pool" of people to hire from, maybe they will be able to get some quality-minded types on their payroll, and be able to compete with their contemporaries. Time will tell.


----------

